
Barcelona to open southern Europe's biggest low-emissions zone - tom_mellior
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/dec/31/barcelona-to-open-southern-europes-biggest-low-emissions-zone
======
thepangolino
Those low emission zones popping up all over the place in Europe are
reminiscent of tolls people had to pay to enter cities.

~~~
flatfilefan
I had the same thought. Also interesting to know that Barcelona is surrounded
by toll roads Catalonia was supposed to make free after they paid for
themselves but it decided not to. So I’ve heard.

